# 1st try



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I said I would post my first try. Here it is. Its supposed to be a perch, but I think I'm gonna call it mutant perch. Am having a hard time finding the eyes locally, will have to get a source.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice 1st lure chappy. I like the paint job. Here are a couple of links to get lure making supplies:

http://www.barlowstackle.com/

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

I bought some half-round faceted beads with a reflective backing at Pat Catans. To make eyes I removed a small circular potion of the backing and painted in a black pupil to show through. These eyes were done that way.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice first try. Was that with an airbrush?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I love the colors. That things looks it has got mombo wobble. Excellent.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree, it does look great.

Try Pat Cattan's for doll eyes. They're cheap and they come in different sizes.

Here's a bait with the doll eyes modified a bit by scratching the backs of them and painting the back of the eyes with a toothpick and some red paint (Tigger showed me how to do this):


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys , yes it was with a airbrush went to Michaels they had 25% off all airbrushes and supplies bought alot of stuff , great ideals for the eyes going to try them. just what I need a new expensive hobby. lol.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice first try. It gets easier as you go along. Don't get discouraged.

I was wondering how you guys made those eyes. Is there a web site for this Pat Cattan's? 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pat catans is darice located in strongsville ohio.http://www.darice.com/ecom/default.aspx


----------

